# Poo!



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi ... not the best title for a subject but just had to ask about puppy poo. I am a new dog owner and our viz is our first dog so I need all the help I can get. I appreciate this may be a question for the vet and will go there soon anyway for next injections, however, is it normal for a pup to do a completely normal poo, solid and pick-up-able followed by a series of more runny ones within the same toilet visit? I am wondering about changing diet or whether I have introduced too much too soon. Any comments much appreciated...


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

This happens to Penny fairly regularly. Her poos are pretty small so if she doesn't normally have all three types of poos. But when we transition her to another food she often has a hard and then soft stool. We feed raw and her poos are still adjusting.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My dogs are 2 & 4. When they start their exercise/playing they normally have a solid stool pretty quickly. After running & playing for a while, if they happen to have a second one it is usually looser. Not sure why, it just is. I've seen it with other people's dogs too. My theory is that the exercise stimulates their bowels, making everything looser.

As long as the first one is normal I wouldn't worry about it as long as there is no blood or mucus in the loose ones. But it's always worth a mention to the vet when you go for a regular appointment.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Same here. And it is definitely worse if he's been running around. We started adding some canned pumpkin to his food and that stopped the loose poos for the most part. Whenever they come back, we just do a few days of the pumpkin again and they firm back up.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

A strange topic, but it is something we all do!!!!! The poopies youre describing is called here in uk runners trot, running stimulates the whole digestive system in dogs as in humans too. Perfectly normal. And got to add........ eugh!!!!! ;D


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

cooperman said:


> A strange topic, but it is something we all do!!!!! The poopies youre describing is called here in uk runners trot, running stimulates the whole digestive system in dogs as in humans too. Perfectly normal. And got to add........ eugh!!!!! ;D


 Yeah sorry about that ... those of us with children will remember the days when we compared baby poo; colour, amount, how many times a day, consistency. I feel like a new Mummy all over again at the age of 46


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Completely normal, we were worried too wen Hunter was younger, the vet said sometimes the poo is not completely ready, but they do it cause they could be excited. Don't worry about it.


----------

